# Hot Spots Charters - Matt Mcleod 3/16



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I had another 6 hour trip today, the weather was awesome and the fishing was tough!! We left the Beach Marina around 7 am and headed to the pass, the plan was to catch a few baits and mingo's at our first stop. The first stop went according to plan and we headed further south with a handful of mingo's on ice and some ruby's and white snappers in the well for jack baits. 

That's about the time we strayed from the plan and lost all our baits to a red snapper and grouper beat down! After that we hit several spots looking for mingo's, triggers, anything to burn some ice but all we found were snappers and not much else. 

Finally on the last couple quick stops we scored and put and handful of nice triggers, some more mingo's, decent white snappers, a couple buffalo fish, and 3 jacks in the box. Wasn't pretty but we didn't strike out!


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Good haul there captain, we couldn't get off the beach enough (not enough fuel) to get jacks today. Bite was hot though, and the weather was perfect all day.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like an awesome day to be on the water Matt and way to salvage the day with a nice haul.

I have to ask, what are buffalo fish?

Jimmy


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

jjam said:


> Looks like an awesome day to be on the water Matt and way to salvage the day with a nice haul.
> 
> I have to ask, what are buffalo fish?
> 
> Jimmy


Thanks guys!

Some slang term for a fish I heard years ago when I deckhanded. I think they are a "white porgy", also heard them called a "grass porgy"? They look like a white snapper (red porgy) but are a little darker in color, have a more pronounced hump on their head and are usually bigger. Eat like a white snapper.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Some slang term for a fish I heard years ago when I deckhanded. I think they are a "white porgy", also heard them called a "grass porgy"? They look like a white snapper (red porgy) but are a little darker in color, have a more pronounced hump on their head and are usually bigger. Eat like a white snapper.


I've always heard them called Key West Porgy.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Nice Catch a on pretty day.*

More incentive....... I got to get out there.
Thanks for the post


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

eddiem84 said:


> I've always heard them called Key West Porgy.


My fishing partner caught one of those a couple of months back and we knew it was a Porgy. Just couldn't figure out what variety???


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul. The bite yesterday started out real slow and then caught fire for us too.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Those are jolthead porgies - eat just fine



Steve


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

aqua-holic said:


> Those are jolthead porgies - eat just fine
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


The fish that Matt is referring to looks a little different than that one..


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang Matt, you talk like it was not a good trip. Looks pretty dang good to me for any 6 hour. Oh yeah, you crushed them on the last 6 hour. Great job capt. Hold your chin up, those clients were happy and you can be very proud of the job you did. I would be. You are to modest.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice job mat....thats a stud gag! gotta hit that spot up again come april!


----------

